# Wired2Fish - Rapala and Polaris Power Up Giveaway



## fender66 (Apr 2, 2018)

Another GREAT Giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor, Wired2Fish!

We think all of our giveaways are special at Wired2Fish but every now and again we get an extra special opportunity on a giveaway that adds something extraordinary to the mix and our readers are the beneficiaries. This one is just what the doctor ordered and we have teamed with Polaris Generators and Rapala to bring one lucky Wired2fish reader a package of a lifetime. The Grand Prize winner will get the following:

Polaris P1000i Generator (check out this unboxxing and setup video)

Rapala Hat

Rapala Sweatshirt

Rapala 6” Fillet Knife

Rapala Drop Point Hunting Knife

2 RipStops

2 BX Brats

Storm Arashi Cover Pop

Storm 360GT Searchbaits

VMC Weedless Neko Hooks


The beauty of this giveaway is we are also going to give 5 runner-up prizes that include everything but the generator.

This giveaway ends April 17, 2018. 1 Grand Prize winner and 5 runner-up winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/Rapala-and-Polaris-Power-Up-Giveaway-116793369?

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2018)

I am in! This is cool! wow!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 2, 2018)

Jim said:


> I am in! This is cool! wow!



Too late. I pulled your entry out so that I can win.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 2, 2018)

I actually lost my relatively new 6" Rapala Fillet knife. I probably left it at the fish cleaning station. 

Soooo, this has my name written all over it. Hard to argue with pure logic! :LOL2:


----------

